# RoastWatch app?



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi, I have searched for this on the forum but no results came up...

I stumbled upon this app called 'RoastWatch' http://www.roastwatchapp.com/#/ to log your roasts

I know paper logs are just as good...it's just that I have too many flying bits of paper and notebooks around the flat and never get it all organised as I should

I purchased the app but still have to put it to use, but seems quite a good little thing to have if like me you don't fancy flying bits of paper or notebooks etc


----------

